# Who's smokin'?



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello MP'ers!! lol. Who all out there is burning? Just bored so i figured i'd see if anyone was burning and wanted to chat or just wanted to chat period. Take it easy! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

dude i just got done an hour ago
smokin some resin again yummny dang
man cant find any buds right now in my
town its very lame i wish i lived in a bigger
city..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, but you're growing now. It wont be long till you can support a yearly habbit without sweating it. That's all i grow for and ever would grow for. Personal stash.  =) and it saves so much money and honestly it's much better that way. i know what goes into it, it's usually a better cure than most bought weeds (seems that way). Not seedy. Just good weed. So just be nice to your plants and they will pay you back a looot lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

ya i kno im going to grow for the
rest of my life if i still smoke and
hopefully i do i hate wasting my money
on weed i would rather waste it on 
a new piece of some sort i want
to get a hookah soon... for when
i have a ton of friends at my house


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

or you can just keep me there. I can roll blunts haha!! lol, I used to smoke out of a hookah, it's pretty cool but i wouldn't go out of my way for hookah smoking.I actually like a smaller bong better. I used to have like an 8 inch one, it would deliver a powwwwwerful hit and it was smooth. Buut i've smoked out of a three foot bong once, wow. I took a full inhale without clearing it, covered it and exhaled, cleared a three foot bong! it's like a 2 foot long glass tube that's prolly 3 and a half inches from side to side. Wow, head rush. haha it was great though.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

but i would really only use the
hookah when im in large groups
i think its funnier that way i would
perfer a bong over a hookah any 
day


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, but then if it came to bong or blunt, give me that brown! lol. i'm giong to go check my plants after dinner, i harvested the side buds from my plant yesterday so it'll only grow from the top cola. I'm going to keep taking the buds from the sides as they appear. Only my runt plant though.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 5, 2007)

I haven't smoked in 4 days! And tommorow i'm going to Virginia to visit my mom's friend. OMG it is going to be about 7 days without weed!!!!!!! I don't think i can last 7 days man. Can anybody give me some positive encouragement or ideas to help me through this? LOL im serious.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 5, 2007)

KBA in CT said:
			
		

> I haven't smoked in 4 days! And tommorow i'm going to Virginia to visit my mom's friend. OMG it is going to be about 7 days without weed!!!!!!! I don't think i can last 7 days man. Can anybody give me some positive encouragement or ideas to help me through this? LOL im serious.


 
My best advice is get drunk.  :hairpull:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup lol. Get Drunk is prolly the only way to get you in a state of mind where you are feeling good enough to not worry about not being high.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 5, 2007)

Mom's smokin'.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Mom's smokin'.


 
Wish I was smoking.......you're too sweet DL.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, Are you gonna scrape your bowl mom? lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I got about 1 bowl left.....


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

<-------------- Smokin smokin stoned.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol that one bowl will surely be ogne tonight? and i'm glad you're stoned after what happened to ya t-bone. =( sorry that happened. But imma smoke some just cause you seem to be having fun haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

That's T-Bone I am T-Bone73 lol

I figured what of the chances that the name t-bone is still active. Oh well. Maybe I can get a name change lol.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

ooh this smoke is smellin prime i'm rollin it up right now... mmmm nice compact buds..... i'm so in love..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Ooh, well good thing your plants didn't get eaten. lol. And mine tasted prime haha. how about yours?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

It was the sweet. I used my girl "sweetness" tonight


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

i juuuuuuuuuust got home from work, got a bowl packed (only one.. god damn ) and im fixin to jump in the shower and then..... PIIIIIIIIINE DOOOOOOOWN


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

chill chill, well chat with us when ya get back, see ya then!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

this bud i'm smokin on.. is very strong.. it tastes like straight dank.. and my room smells the same...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

sooo high....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

WOOHOO

I feel great.


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Mom, is there a way to get a name change?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

you know your a stoner when... all you do is eat and smoke.. and chill and smoke... and check your marijuana passion forums account.. and smoke... and chat.. and smoke.. and drink and smoke... and chill and smoke...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

T-Bone yes....I thought it was you that lost the plants as well.  Haha.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

damn that was worth the wait  cant wait till tomorrow.. get some money.. and a fat freakin sack of burnables.. this weed is killer when it comes to regs.. couldnt be any prettier... and piney as a mofo!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

My backache is gone.    Thanks to a few pills and a bowl.  Woohoo.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

oooo... in vicodinville??


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

*sigh* i am a thread stopstick.. lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lmao We're all feeling good. That's a change for once, usually we're blowing smoke certain ways for people who don't have any lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

For my new name how about Buju?


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

dude bill cosby is f'ing funny to watch stoned.. his jokes are actually pretty damn funny... a couple of his old stand up specials kick total ***


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> oooo... in vicodinville??


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

420check420 said:
			
		

> dude bill cosby is f'ing funny to watch stoned.. his jokes are actually pretty damn funny... a couple of his old stand up specials kick total ***


 
bill cosby rocks


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

old style comedians are badass.. like pryor... stuff like that.. especially george carlin.. listen to some of his stuff after youve sucked down a bomber.. his jokes are hilarious, yet so true to life .. its good stuff


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

do any of you guys know who Terence Mckenna is?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

No idea.

Works for me Tbone.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

he was like a modern day tim leary  he's got a frickload of audio tapes and theyre cool to listen to while youre baked to hell.. wiki him


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

buju... umm no...


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

I love buju. I almost named my dog buju but the wife said no. He's Ziggy haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

my friends got a girlfriend and he hates that yellow mustard! ...he tells me everyday.... he says man i really gotta lose my chick.. in the worst kinda way....  i like this song...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i wanna name the pitbull i'm gonna buy elysian
  humm how about bandura.. he was a great psycho just like you lol  j/k


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

LOL pranic!

When will that take effect mom?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

A name change Tbone?

If you want to do that just private message MarP and he will take care of it when he gets on.


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

You're welcome.  So what's your new name gonna be?


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Buju


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Does that stand for anything?

Bug Juice?  LOL.


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Buju Banton. He's a reggae singer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh cool!    I like your new name.


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Mom <glares at pranic>


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

gee mom.. can you rename me after "kiss my buttered biscuit up!" lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

you know what would be good now that i had some bomb breaded pork steak... i think imma get a popsicle...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Goodnight you guys.  Pranic behave.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

goodnight... and of course


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Night mom!that weed has such a fruity taste lol. And now i'm eating fruity pebbles lmao. Good combo, fruity tasting weed, fruity pebbles.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

smokin and smilin at this erb im tryin!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

i'm high and i'm prolly done for tonight, doesn't seem to "chatty" on MP tonight!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey D I am just getting started.  Woohoo.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Well hey there mom! Glad to see ya 'round!! How's things??

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Wazzap!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got home with a 12 pk of Bud and a few buds....my old friend done me right.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Ut oh!! With Mom, Buju, it's like the chat crew is coming together, where's stickyicky and pranic? LOL!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

oh seriously? did he charge your or did x pay? Glad to hear you got some bud!!! =) i was going to bed but i'll smoke some if you are ahah!


~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

I am going to fire up right now.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

well hell! lol i aint waitin either then. Let the smoking Begin!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PybtBKSAtLM

Gotta love it!! ahaha

~Burn One~
Dewayne, yo


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

has anyone heard of TOM HILL?????Hes a super grower,hes growin 16 footers,looks like hes got em planted in swimmimg pools!!!!Hes well known!!!!PLEASE comment!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Nope don't know him.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

HEY dewayne!!!have you heard of waytoomany.com????THEY GOT ALL KINDS OF VIDEOS AND PICTURES OF PEOPLE GETTING DRUNK AND STONED ETC.ETC>......??????if ya get a chance check it out,look up weed pics and find the biggest plant and click on it,,,TOM hill grew that!!!HE HAS HIS OWN LINE OF FERTS AND GROW INFO,HE USES MYCHORIZAL ITS TOTALLY AWESOME,IT PROMOTES MASSSSSIVE ROOT GROWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

nice!  and yeah i've been on waytoomany.com a lot. Got some neat videos there, fun to smoke weed to sometimes lol.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

to learn more on tom hill go to www.icmag.com/ic   click on flower pix,click on photos of the month nominations july 2007.scroll down toMYSTA 177,to the right it says TOM HILL AKA SMURFHILL LOL>click on the link below.....scroll down to TOM HILLS post and click on gallery!!!IT HAS PAGE ONE AND TWO,BE SURE TO CHECK OUT PAGE 2!!!!       IN NO WAY AM I TRYING TO CONVERT ANYONE TO USING THEIR SITE,CAUSE OURS IS SO MUCH BETTER!!!!!!A FRIEND SHOWED ME AND I WANTED TO SHARE THIS WITH ALL OF YOU COOL PEOPLE ON MARIJUANAPASSION!!!!PEACE!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone still here?

I'm back.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

so how wer the buds and the budzzzzz????


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

i am mom!!!  what's upppp??

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

so how are the buds and your buddzzzzz????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

My buds are way nice.    Thanks for asking.

How are yours?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

whats shakin everyone


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

well it looks like we have something in common,i got me a 12 of bud 2,and my buds are purple with pink hairs!!!!!SKUNKY<VERY BEAUTIFUL SMELLING,AND THE HIGH....COMPLEMENTS TO THE CHEF!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Burke!! nice of you to stop by, what's upp?? and Mom has some nice plants *wink* I'm glad yours are doing well too, Daytripper.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

nuthin much De just goin to go
have a smoke and pass out
whatcha all been talkin about
ive been to lazy to get on the
computer today really...
but dude today i freakin woke up
and my big toe is all swolen dude this
is so werid i dont even kno how it happened


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

i cant wait to post some pictures but i havent figured it out yet.I ve only used a computer for about 3 months now.ILL have to find somebody groovy to help me get them on here,LOL.....


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

r u serious tripper?? dude ive
used a computer for 9 years dude
haha man thats kinda different..but
cool also


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hows It Goin Birdman Burke?strange Things Can Happen When Were Bong Tokin Alcoholics!!!hope It Gets Better,peace!!!at first i was just not interested and had this complex that computers are evil,then i started looking up ultimate-guitar.com to get lyrics and chords to songs,then of cource i went to my other favorite hobby!!!!!!etc..etc...


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

dang man noones talking here
i remember this was interesting
only if pranic an sticky were here
De are ya still here and mom watcha about
u im stoned and feel liek tlakin before
i go to bed


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

Have you ever checked out www.ultimate-guitar Dewayne?????


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

well all im going to go smoke
antha bowl of some dank
i hope ya'll have a nice night
im turning in now its getting
quite borin and inactive right
now so im going to call it a day
so sleep tight everyone

take care

peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey!  Anyone up still?


----------



## OGkush (Jul 7, 2007)

whats up folks, i cut some small nugs off my kush plant last night and left them in the room to fast dry, im just about to fire up a bowl right now. hey dewayne i did what you said to do wit my lower growth and im already seeing more bud in my top colas. im so happy it worked out thanx again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey OG!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey man, you harvested the side bud?  And yeah Daytripper, i go to ultimate-guitar every day pretty much lol. The only tablature site i use.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## OGkush (Jul 7, 2007)

yeh i took two of them, im sooo faded from 1 hit. my buds are purple almost like a lavender color with orange hairs(dark). it has to be one of the best buds ive ever smoked.:woohoo:


----------

